# Type 2 hypos and cognitive decline



## Vanessa (Mar 16, 2009)

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/About_us...to-cognitive-decline-in-people-with-diabetes/


----------



## sofaraway (Mar 16, 2009)

"This can mean either that hypos lead to cognitive decline, or that cognitive decline makes it more difficult for people to manage their diabetes, which in turn causes more hypos"

I would go with the 2nd,


----------



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

As far a as I knew seveere hypo's also cause brain cell decline in Type 1's that is what I have always been told - surprised I still have any after 35 years!! !!!


----------

